# Is Salvation of Yahweh or man? an examination of Arminianism



## ReformedChristian (Sep 11, 2010)

Many Arminians like to claim that salvation is part of man's doing and not of Yahweh's that works of our own obdience leads to salvation and holiness this is a false gospel of works salvation. We will be examining some passages Arminians use to say Christ died for all and how is salvation is obtained as well as the idea of election in light of the Torah (Tanakh) and the Brit Hadasha (New Testament) 

The first issue we will deal with is the idea of Universal atonment that Christ died for all. Arminians like to appeal to John 3:16 which states: For God so loved the world that he gave his only begotten son that whosoever believes in him shall not perish but have everlasting life. Now the Armians appeal that it refers to everyone. The problem is the word whosoever does not appear in the Greek. The word used is Pas which is present tense meaning those that are believing. Those that are of Christ and Abraham seed see Galatians 3:29 for further study. Secondly the Greek word for World is Kosmos in refrence to believers this used in John 1:29, 3:16-17, 6:33, 12:47 1st Corinthians 4:9 and 2nd Corinthians 5:19. 

Jesus states in John 17:9 I pray for them I pray not for the world but those which the Father has given me for they are mine. Jesus here is stating he prays not for the world but those in the world those who are believers further in John 17:11 Jesus states And 2532 now 3765 0 I am 1510 no more 3765 in 1722 the world 2889, but 2532 these 3778 are 1526 in 1722 the world again the Greek word for world is Kosmos referring to believers. 

Another passage used to espouse Universal salvation is Ezekiel 33:11 which reads: 

Say unto them as I live, I have no pleasure in the death of the wicked but that the wicked turn from their ways and live for why will you die oh house of Yisrael. 

clearly we see that this is referring to Israel at a time when they had backslidden from God and he was drawing them to repent of their wickedness. Jeremiah 3:8 uses similar language 

And I saw 7200 , when for all the causes 182 whereby backsliding 4878 Israel 3478 committed adultery 

The word for backslidding is mĕshuwbah מְשׁוּבָה 

1. turning away, turning back, apostasy, backsliding 


This word is used in refrence to Israel over 12 times in the Old Testament both in Hosea and Jeremiah. 

Further more Salvation can only be obtained by God. Jonah 2:9 states: 

But I will sacrifice 2076 unto thee with the voice 6963 of thanksgiving 8426; I will pay 7999 [that] that I have vowed 5087 . Salvation 3444 [is] of the LORD 3068. 

Clearly Salvation is of Yahweh for it means He who saves in Hebrew therefore he is the one that saves not men and his doing. 

Ephesians 2:9 says the Salvation is not of works but of faith least any man should boast. Arminians appeal to James 2:20 faith without works is dead stating our works save. However the works here refers to the interworkings of the holy spirit and by his power. See Ephesians 1:19 and 3:7. 

Finally I will deal with the issue of Predestination in relation to both the Old and New Testament. 
The word elect appears over 20 times in both the Tankah and Brit Hadasha. Each time it is reffered to in Greek and Hebrew it denotes a particular people or persons. 

bachiyr בָּחִיר 

1.chosen, choice one, chosen one, elect (of God) 

This is used in Isaiah 42:1, 45:4, 65:9 and 65:22 

The word bachar בָּחַר 
to choose, elect, decide for 

a) (Qal) to choose 

b) (Niphal) to be chosen 

c) (Pual) to be chosen, selected 

is used throught the rest of the Tanakh when refering to people or persons. 

In relation to the New Testament the word elect or chosen is used over 15 times using the Greek word Eklektos ἐκλεκτός 

picked out, chosen 

a) chosen by God, 

1) to obtain salvation through Christ 

a) Christians are called "chosen or elect" of God 

or poimnion ποίμνιον 

) a flock (esp.) of sheep 

2) a group of Christ's disciples 

3) bodies of Christian (churches) presided over by elders 

no matter the which word is used it refers to followers of Christ never non believers. To fianlly drive it home I refer you to Isaiah 53:8 and Matthew 1:21 the fullfillment of Messiah dying for his people. 

The Hebrew word used in Isaiah 53:8 is Am: 

Refering to a particular people or of same offspring 

similarly in Matthew 1:21 the Greek word for people is Laos λαός 

) a people, people group, tribe, nation, all those who are of the same stock and language. 


So in conclusion as demonstrated Arminianism is a false Gospel of works and trusting in the flesh and self worship then in Christ the hope of all things Phil 4:13. May the Father draw them to the truth and bring repentence on their wicked hearts Jeriemiah 17:9. 

Soli Dei Christos (In Christ Alone) 

Baruch Hashem 

Christopher


----------

